# تراب الذهب



## hassan reda (10 يناير 2010)

_السلام عليكم يا اشقائي العرب
انا من المغرب وعندي تراب ذهب عندي منه 50كع بعد تحليله قيل لي ان به 4 بالمائة ذهب 15 بالمائة نحاس و الباقي فولاذ ومعادن اخرى.
هل يمكنني ان ابيعه دون ان اتكبد عناء فصل الذهب عن المعادن الاخرى؟
هل هذه النسبة من الذهب مهمة؟
لكم خالص الشكر و المحبة_


----------



## hassan reda (10 يناير 2010)

المرجو المساعدة جزاكم الله


----------



## hassan reda (12 يناير 2010)

i am waiting for ur answers plz


----------



## عماد البرديني (17 يناير 2010)

الاخ الكريم 
السلم عليكم 
تحتاج الى عملية ترسيب المعادن كلا على حدا

تحياتي


----------



## اسلام البدوي (19 يناير 2010)

يمكنك مراسلتى عن طريق ملفي الشخصى على 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/u386644.html


----------

